# Alum Creek Muskie



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Good afternoon!

Any Alum Creek Muskie anglers looking for a fishing companion? 

I have all the necessary equipment and mentality (like to be disappointed) for Muskie fishing. If you're interested send me a private message!

Happy New Year,

Bill


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

BilltheBaitCaster said:


> I have all the necessary equipment and mentality (like to be disappointed) for Muskie fishing.


Someone better take you out just for your sense of humor! If I lived closer or fished Alum I would!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Does that mean you have a boat? If so, I can tag along sometime. Though, I usually wait until about March to get my license. I live about 10 minutes from the lake.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll take you up on your offer! I just ordered some more musky lures from Bass Pro this evening. I normally fish for saugeye and crappie at Alum but I have caught a few musky out of the lake this year.


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I should mention, I do not own a boat. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

That's ok I've got us covered boat wise.


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool! I can help cover costs for gas too.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

As soon as the weather breaks I'll get the boat out of storage. It's gotta stay above 50 degrees before I'll get it out on the water again.


----------

